

Google to cut China porn results - iamcalledrob
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/technology/8112549.stm

======
chaostheory
With a huge population of angry men who can't get wives, this is a really dumb
move from the view point of helping preserve the power of China's ruling
party. They have enough riots and discontent as it is.

------
enomar
> The news comes as China tries to make sure all new PCs sold in the country
> are fitted with filtering software.

Scary. I wonder if it's (1) actually mandatory to use the software, (2) just a
requirement for OEMs to make the software available or (3) optional, but on by
default so most will end up using it.

~~~
kiiski
Next paragraph in the article

"A popular outcry over the PC filtering plan prompted the Chinese government
to clarify that, although the surveillance software will ship with every
computer, it does not have to be used."

So I guess it will be 3.

------
mgrouchy
If Google can do this for China, how come it cannot do it it for my "safe
search" image results when I am at work.

